

Google hands out $1.25 million to 50 Android app winners - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/android_winners_are_in_goog_

======
utnick
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBOyGp25sSg>

this one is pretty interesting.. probably would take some getting used to

~~~
ojbyrne
It would be nice to have an interactive demo, because I think it would take a
lot of getting used to. I guess on a phone you don't have to compete quite as
much against touch-typing for the advertised "efficiency."

------
tlrobinson
I'm surprised Enkin (<http://www.enkin.net/>) isn't on the list.

~~~
scott_s
So was I. Maybe they're one of the four groups who declined being listed?

------
mpc
Andriod Scan is pretty amazing.

Take a picture of a bar code, it scans it and finds you the best prices online
instantly. I could go to a mall with my phone, scan the crap I like...then
just buy it all online and potentially save lots of money. Sounds like a game
changer to me.

~~~
idea
I've read about similar services here in Europe before. But how they intend to
implement it is interesting.

~~~
bluelu
A working solution is here:

<http://www.vs.inf.ethz.ch/res/show.html?what=barcode>

<http://people.inf.ethz.ch/adelmanr/batoo/>

------
davidw
Now to figure out what the heck all those apps _are_.

